# EP's delivery fast an efficient! :)



## Bigb21084 (Apr 7, 2011)

Now for the test... Gyno rehab.


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 7, 2011)

The Tamox came before the Letro, being as eager as I am to get back on track I took a dropper of the Tamox to start off my 'rehab'. Can't hurt right


----------

